# Car crime at Donnington



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

If you are going to events at Donny Park you might want to be aware of this thread from the Evo world, Scoobynet is also alight with the same information.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthrea ... did=148283

I take it the national event will be small enough and the cars parked close enough to the circuit not to have to worry about this sort of thing...

Strange how no-one ever sees anything??


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Shocking indeed!

It hopefully should not present the TTOC with a problem at EvenTT'07 due to us having all our parking, other marques included in the main Paddock area past the security point.

The poor Scooby owner appears to have parked outside the main complex on the grass area.

Steve


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I hope they've inproved the paddock security also.

When I was there a few years ago with the RS246 guys, one of them had a full set of wheels stolen out of a garage and they were chained together.

Enquiries to Donington found the CCTV was present but not running. :?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)




----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

TT Law said:


> It hopefully should not present the TTOC with a problem at EvenTT'07 due to us having all our parking, other marques included in the main Paddock area past the security point.
> 
> Steve


That Sunday is a normal Donington 'Trackzone' day as well as EvenTT'07
so all the other punters using the track will also have access to the
paddock area, and usually there are a number of vans and trailers
bringing/supporting cars paticipating at the Track Day in the paddock.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Well i better remember not to leave my bonnet etc open all day.

Or are we going to restrist people who are not part of the meet from entering our area.

As i think the people on here are all members and i would never imagine them to steel anything or even touch other peoples cars.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Ive been reading the lancer thread and also the ones on Scooby net. It seems thats Donnington is a crime hotspot and that the security is a joke, maybe 5-7 security guards for the whole complex.

Is the TTOC going to ask for more security or are we going to keep all the cars together on display. TBH id prefer the latter and making the carpark part of the show.

I dont want some chav scums having a field day nicking TT's. :evil: and i suggest everyone keep their eyes open and baseball bats in the boot.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I did a track day their in the M5 a few months ago & saw no signs of poor security. All the cars going out on track were in the 2nd car park which is to the rear of the pit garages & their was plenty of expensive metal available for scum as RS246 had many people attending plus plenty of Pork.

TBH i doubt it's any more or less secure than any other track, however it was pi$$ing down that day so perhaps scum don't like to get wet.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I got the impression (possibly incorrectly) that the event was some kind of Modded Car Show, which would attract a bigger and probably different sort of crowd than a Trackzone and Owners Club event.

Hopefully anyway :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmm... that is diabolical! Certainly got me worried about the TTOC event this year. Security needs to be paramount.. please! I wouldn't mind paying a little extra if the TTOC used it to employ some 'dinsdale boys' to patrol the parking area.
. [smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're at Donington this week and security will be very high on the list to discuss. Our cars will be there too, so we've got a vested interest in ensuring that there will be no problems on the day.


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

OMG


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

JAAYDE said:


> OMG


Dont worry they are just after quality cars, yours will be fine. :-*


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TTej said:


> JAAYDE said:
> 
> 
> > OMG
> ...


best leave yours at home also and i'll lend you my oyster card to get there..










back at ya :-*


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

HighTT said:


> That Sunday is a normal Donington 'Trackzone' day as well as EvenTT'07
> so all the other punters using the track will also have access to the
> paddock area, and usually there are a number of vans and trailers
> bringing/supporting cars paticipating at the Track Day in the paddock.


NuTTs was there any update from Donnington on this, Will both the TT's and 'Other Marques' be separated from 'Trackzone' etc

Apologies if its in another EvenTT07 thread but i couldn't find it as there are 1 or 2 running at the mo 

Tony


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We have mentioned it elsewhere, but Other Marques and TT will be between the Paddock Suite and the ADE in Paddock 2. Paddock 1 will contain the Trackzone cars and we will barrier around our entire space at extra cost. The car park when you see it, will be RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING 8)


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

nutts said:


> We have mentioned it elsewhere, but Other Marques and TT will be between the Paddock Suite and the ADE in Paddock 2. Paddock 1 will contain the Trackzone cars and we will barrier around our entire space at extra cost. The car park when you see it, will be RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF EVERYTHING 8)


Excellent news thanks


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Great stuff.... Got me worried when i started ot read this thread!

Good effort Guys and this goes on belhalf of me and probably everyone else too, thankyou for ensuring the area is safe and separated!

Cheers,

JD


----------

